# [After Effects] Video in AVI Exportieren?



## jackie05 (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich benutze Adobe After Effects 7.0 und über Datei->Exportieren befinden sich nur 3 einträge:
->Adobe Premiere Pro-Projekt...
->Macromedia Flash (SWF)..
->QuickTime 4.0 oder höher ist erforderlich.

Es fehlen einfach die Export-Plug-Ins für bestimmte formate, sind die standardmäßig nicht dabei?

Über Datei->Stellvertreter erstellen->Film... kann ich es auch rendern und als AVI speichern, aber man hört kein Sound wenn ich selbst erstellte Video mit Sound speicher.

Woran könnte das denn liegen?

MfG


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2011)

Menu Komposition/Film erstellen.. (und das Häkchen für Audio setzen)

Das Programm ist ja nicht sooo billig.. Handbuch oder Online-Help?

mfg chmee


----------



## jackie05 (30. Juli 2011)

Danke Dir.
Ich benutze derzeit noch die 30 tägige Testversion von Adobe After Effects 7.0.

Wenn ich mir Tutorials ankucke bei Youtube, dann wird auch das Video über Datei->Exportieren als AVI gespeichert, aber bei mir fehlen die einträgen.

Wenn ich das Video so erstelle wie du es beschrieben hast, dann wird auch kein Sound abgespielt.
Wo muss ich das Häckchen für Audio setzen?
Ich arbeite erst seit ein Paar Tagen mit After Effects, deshalb bin ich noch net so vertraut mit dem Programm.

MfG


----------

